# Swarm Re-claimed



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

There are about 200 colonies 50 yards from this bush. Swarms in this yard tend to get a bit large....

here is what it looks like just a bit down the hill from the swarm.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

:thumbsup: SWEET


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Nice, looks like a double deep swarm, I'd have plenty of traps out, free bees.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a big swarm! Cool pics.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice sized swarm for sure. Question.... what are those boxes on the perimeter of the bee yard? Swarm traps?
If not, I would have about a dozen or so scattered about the hillside.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@Mr. BeemanThose are the nucs that didn't fare so well on the trip from florida to Pennsylvania, I set them to the side for a week or so and recheck them, they normally bounce back very well and get sold.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

What the heck? They landed within an arm's length of the ground? My last swarm landed 40 feet off the ground in the top of a Ponderosa pine tree. Nothing like hauling a modified vacuum cleaner up 40 feet and vacuuming them all up!


----------

